
Copy of Mona Lisa done in tandem with Leonardo - aarghh
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/14/world/europe/prado-researcher-finds-insights-beneath-copy-of-mona-lisa.html?_r=1&hp
======
Luyt
URL for the entire article on one page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/14/world/europe/prado-
researc...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/14/world/europe/prado-researcher-
finds-insights-beneath-copy-of-mona-lisa.html?_r=2&hp=&pagewanted=all)

------
edu
Don't miss the interactive comparison between the original and the copy:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/04/14/world/europe/N...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/04/14/world/europe/Not-
Just-Another-Fake-Mona-Lisa.html?ref=europe)

------
jackds
"Just the first pictures were enough for her to conclude that the two
paintings had been produced in tandem. After that, it was just a question of
watching the evidence pile up."

Confirmation bias anyone?

~~~
icegreentea
Possibly. Or a writer adding flourish to an act of intuition and judgement.
And the evidence does seem very very strong. Guess this would be a true
positive case of confirmation bias?

~~~
jackds
Likely in this case. I just wonder what position they started from...looking
for evidence to support the particular hypotheses, or were they open minded
about it...

~~~
hej
That seems very clear from the article. She looked at it because the Louvre
asked her whether that painting had ever been looked at in depth before. It
seems that she didn't start out with any hypothesis about the history of this
painting (other than what is probably the default assumption and what the
painting was cataloged as, that it’s a 500 year old anonymous copy).

------
yanowitz
Fascinating. Also reminds me the Doctor Who (4th Doctor) story, the City of
Death (<http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/City_of_Death>). Perhaps sci-fi writers
really are pre-cogs.

------
MrJagil
I was wondering, since the background of Mona Lisa contains mountains(and a
lake?), is it possible to locate where it was originally painted?

The background has always been the more intriguing part for me.

~~~
marquis
If I remember correctly from my high-school art class, the landscape was
imaginary.

~~~
MrJagil
Thanks :)

